# Leaving my zoey uncrated



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, pre-pandemic (2019) I use to leave Zoey crated up to 7 hours while I worked without any problems. Fast forward to now, I only leave her at best for an hour, she hates it. I want to try leaving her uncrated for at least 3 hours. Because I had to replace my indoor camera, the new one comes tomorrow, I will wait until the camera arrives. Does anyone have any suggestion on leaving their fur baby uncrated? I really appreciate your opinion. Thank you. 
Peace… Sandra ( zoey’s mom ).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Make sure she has "restricted" space w/a pee pad, water & comfy bed in the area you want her to be. I never ever crated a pup--- so I am not much help here. I did leave them in my kitchen in Greece w/the above as the floor was ceramic tile & easy to clean if need be. I also slept them in a pack-&-play but no crates. When Kitzi had double patella surgery at the same time I kept him in a stroller so I could push him from room to room. I just never felt comfy w/crates.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree with Sandi's advice about a restricted, small space! If you need to use a safety gate to close off the area, look for one that either has just vertical bars or one that has a solid plexiglass surface. Some little dogs are good climbers!


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you, for your suggestions. Zoey only uses wee wee pads and because I live in the city my apartment is quite small. I will have the BR door closed and she will only have access to the LR and the kitchen where her wee wee pad is. I was going to keep the bathroom door opened but after reading your suggestions I may close it. I just do not want her to become a barker, I am very fortunate that she is not. I guess I will give it a try. If I feel like she is a lot more stressed than when she is crated I will go back to crating her. Thank you.


----------



## Dora G (10 mo ago)

sanlyd said:


> Hi everyone, pre-pandemic (2019) I use to leave Zoey crated up to 7 hours while I worked without any problems. Fast forward to now, I only leave her at best for an hour, she hates it. I want to try leaving her uncrated for at least 3 hours. Because I had to replace my indoor camera, the new one comes tomorrow, I will wait until the camera arrives. Does anyone have any suggestion on leaving their fur baby uncrated? I really appreciate your opinion. Thank you.
> Peace… Sandra ( zoey’s mom ).


I don't crate my girls. When I'm gone they just find the spots that make them comfortable and go there....one likes to have a "cave" and hangs out under the bed, one likes the comfort of the couch and comforter that she some how always manages to pull off the back of the couch (LOL); the other one likes to be on the back of the lounge chair so she can have a good view point. The only reason I would crate would be if they are destructive or fearful. I would suggest that you leave her toys, a comfortable blanket, and treat in her cage with it open. If she feels discomfort, she can always go there (you could even put a towel over the top to make it "cozy". Then again you could come home to this !


----------



## jay-happy (Nov 2, 2021)

sanlyd said:


> Hi everyone, pre-pandemic (2019) I use to leave Zoey crated up to 7 hours while I worked without any problems. Fast forward to now, I only leave her at best for an hour, she hates it. I want to try leaving her uncrated for at least 3 hours. Because I had to replace my indoor camera, the new one comes tomorrow, I will wait until the camera arrives. Does anyone have any suggestion on leaving their fur baby uncrated? I really appreciate your opinion. Thank you.
> Peace… Sandra ( zoey’s mom ).


I never crated Happy. Of. Off course I got him in pandemic but still won’t put him in crate. I use fence so that it gives more room for the puppy. I basically made my second bedroom his room😊 but I know it’s not possible to all. I would put Zoey in fenced area with one or 2 beds. So Zoey can move around and got two places to relax


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

If Zoey is potty pad trained I’d leave her loose and let her find her own safe place. 
I’ve never had a problem with any of my 3 Maltese being distructive or soiling. 
My only girl now, Molly, goes into the walkin closet as her safe place. She hides behind the door. 
I do have a soft carrying case on the floor, opened in the kitchen. She goes into it if I’m in the kitchen or getting a meal for her.


----------

